
Tidal suspected for serious data fraud (Norwegian) - chha
https://www.dn.no/etterbors/nye-rettsdokumenter-okokrim-har-gitt-tidal-status-som-mistenkt-for-grovt-databedrageri/2-1-822585
======
chha
English translation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dn.no%2Fetterbors%2Fnye-
rettsdokumenter-okokrim-har-gitt-tidal-status-som-mistenkt-for-grovt-
databedrageri%2F2-1-822585)

tl;dr: Tidal has denied being suspected for anything, but the Norwegian
Supreme Court just confirmed that the company has been under suspicion since
June of last year.

The confirmation was part of a decision to allow the Norwegian police to seize
documents relating to Tidal's power platform and business model, despite the
fact that the documents contain business and operating secrets.

